

The Computer Security Threat From Ultrasonic Networks - WestCoastJustin
https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/94e3fd13ebd1

======
lsh123
“The concept of a covert acoustical mesh network renders many conventional
security concepts useless”

I am curious how much real security expertise the quoted researches have.
Conventional security measures would work great with this new communication
layer: removing speakers/mics will be as effective as removing a network
card/usb ports/floppy drives which is a common technique for protecting
sensitive computers and data (and it is known for ages). Same goes to access
control (who can listen to speakers or use network card). Same goes to
firewalls (stop unexpected traffic or unexpected sound). And the list goes on
and on.

